# Plantings are coming along nicely



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Here near the end of the summer, a lot of the plants that I planted in the spring have started to fill in. I'm especially fond of the creeping thyme and elfin thyme. The dwarf Alberta Spruce survived the winter and summer, but being well water will probably need trimming next year. 

Two plants that I've found somewhat invasive are wire vine and creeping charley--the later is probably going to have to go as it seems to spread and die off in the center--leaving a withered brown spot where it was originally planted. The wire vine is really neat, but I have had to work to keep it in check--I caught it trying to grow up the spruce and had to trim it back rather aggressively.

The only plants I haven't been happy with are the dwarf junipers. They just don't seem happy here--perhaps it's the hot, dry summers or cold winters, or a combination. The hardiness map says they should be fine here in central Kansas, but about 50% of the 20 I planted are gone.

Pictures (click for a larger version):







About 1/4 of the garden has plants. I don't want to do any planting where I need to add to the track, town, etc, so I don't have to step over or work around plants. But if I can get the whole thing to look like this, I'll be pleased.


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

All of the landscaping looks very nice Dan. Most of the thyme varieties fit really good with garden railroads.
You might want to check out Miracle-Gro plant food for acid loving plants for the junipers and dwarf Alberta spruce trees.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Nicely done.

You can almost bring plants back from the dead with regular feeding of SuperThrive. I have even used this to restore plants that were hit with Round-Up and created a permanent dwarf that way.


----------

